# Baby set with vintage yarn



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Newborn baby jacket. 3-4 oz of baby yarn, size 2 needles. This is knit side to side, all one piece.

Cast on 60 sts.
Row 1 and row 2: K 60 sts.
Row 3: K 50 sts, leave 10 sts on needle, turn.
Row 4: K 50 sts.
Row 5 and row 6: K 60 stits.
Row 7 and row 9: Repeat row 3.
Row 8 and row 10: K 50 sts.
Row 11: K 60 sts
Row 12: K 10 sts, P 50 sts

These 12 rows complete the pattern stripe for the entire jacket. Each stripe consists of 5 complete ribs and 1 purl row. Make 4 more stripes, repeating from row 1-12 inclusive of each stripe. (5 stripes in all). On the next stripe (6th) work 5 rows of pattern ending at the top of the jacket.

Next row: K23 sts, slip remaining sts on stitch holder. On the end of the 23 sts on needle, cast on 37 sts (this starts the sleeve) Complete pattern with this stripe.

Row 1: K 60 sts
Row 2: K 50 sts, turn
Row 3: K 40 sts, turn
Row 4: K50 sts
Row 5: K 60 sts.
Row 6: K 50 sts, turn
Row 7: K 40 sts, turn
Row 8: K 50 sts.
Row 9: K 60 sts.
Row 10: K 50 sts, turn
Row 11: K 50 sts.
Row 12: K 10 sts, P 40 sts, K 10 sts.

Then work 5 complete pattern stripes (sleeve). After 5 pattern stripes have been completed on sleeve (11 th stripe after beginning) work as follows: On the 2nd rib (4th row) of next stripe starting at cuff, bind off 37 sts for sleeve. Continue K remaining sts to neck. Then continue pattern taking up 37 sts from stitch holder (60 sts on needle. Finish the stripe, start sleeve and work the same as other sleeve. Make front to correspond with other side. Bind off loosely.

Neck edge: Holding WS toward you, pick up sts around neck. Row 1: K 2 sts, K2 tog, repeat across row.
Row 2: P
Row 3: K2 tog, YO, repeat across row.
Row 4: K
Row 5: P and bind off loosely.

Cuff: Pick up sts at edge of cuff and K4 rows and bind off loosely.

Finish ede of jacket and cuffs with 2 rows of SC. Sew up underarms. Run a ribbon or crochet cord through eyelets at neck.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

This is my next project. Thank you so much....


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a pic of sweater.


Diane D said:


> This is my next project. Thank you so much....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Will do....


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, can you pls post a picture.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Could you post a picture of this sweater? I have a hard time visualizing the end product and need the pic to decide if this is the sweater I would like to make.
Thanks!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

can you tell me what weight of wool
thanks


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i would use baby wool


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

We need a photo posted of this please.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Would love to see a picture!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

yes please post a pic. looks like another baby jacket to try out.
many thanks


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

would also love to see the picture again, thanks


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish with all my heart that a picture "reminder" could be posted with the pattern. The only way I can now use this is to knit it up to see what it is. A picture would be ever so helpful to decide to make it up or not. Cannot remember when the original was posted! Thanks!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

I made something like that many years ago when I was waiting my first child. Thanks a lot for the pattern.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds nice!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds interesting,also would like a picture,thanks


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of the baby sest


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! =D =D =D


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

oooh very nice i'm definately going to have a go at this, thanks for sharing


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

On my to do list, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Perfect to make for the church craft sale. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Definitely one of my next projects


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and picture. I'll also add it to my ever-growing list and see when I can fit one in. Thanks again!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I have started and the 12 row pattern is very nice.
Thanks you for the pattern


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, Grammacat, for going to the trouble of posting the pattern and pic. Going to try it.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am also working on the pattern


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Do you have a picture of this jacket?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a picture a few posts down from the pattern.


Justme said:


> Do you have a picture of this jacket?


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay busy with pattern and i have a question. i am here now.... 

Next row: K23 sts, slip remaining sts on stitch holder. On the end of the 23 sts on needle, cast on 37 sts (this starts the sleeve) Complete pattern with this stripe.

Row 1: K 60 sts
Row 2: K 50 sts, turn
Row 3: K 40 sts, turn
Row 4: K50 sts
Row 5: K 60 sts.
Row 6: K 50 sts, turn
Row 7: K 40 sts, turn
Row 8: K 50 sts.
Row 9: K 60 sts.
Row 10: K 50 sts, turn
Row 11: K 50 sts.
Row 12: K 10 sts, P 40 sts, K 10 sts.

?? is: am at Row 1: put on extra stitches and now i must k the row. Row 2 says k 50 sts - then the 10 sts remaining are at the bottom (cuff) of the sleeve - is this correct???


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I added in another knit row before i started Row 2 and then it made sense to me and the pattern continues then with top of jacket.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats right. you need to be a top of jacket. Good job figuring it out. Sorry if pattern in error, it is a very old pattern, hand written. Post a pic when you finish.. Would love to see it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks grammacat. 

How many stripe sets must appear on the back of the jacket before i start the other sleeve. The pattern does not say....


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

There are 10 pattern stripes on the one I made. I think you could add one or maybe two more if you wanted a wider/bigger jacket. Same goes for sleeves. This pattern is definitely small newborn size. Good luck


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yes i saw that and i casted on 70 sts instead of 60. 

Thank you for all you help will post picture once i have finished the pattern.

God bless
Diane


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great set,thanks for the pattern.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Ok the picture sold me--this is such a cute set. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

halfway with back and i am loving this pattern...


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so cute


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh dear, i would of been finished but then i discovered that the last sleeve is knitted the wrong way round lol so rip rip rip. Redone the sleeve and i am now on the last front panel..... Love it!!!


----------



## Strega (Mar 21, 2011)

Cute baby set. What size knitting needles, please? Did I miss this somehow?

Thanks for the pattern.

Strega


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This is beautiful. Love the color. Love this pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Strega said:


> Cute baby set. What size knitting needles, please? Did I miss this somehow?
> 
> Thanks for the pattern.
> 
> Strega


Size 2 needles are used....


----------



## Strega (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply about needle size. I plan to use this pattern for the next baby gift. It's so cute.

Strega


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous,i love the pattern just a few things to finish off,then i will knit it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

TADA its done!! Oops just saw i put ribbon in the wrong place YIKES.....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope i did the pattern justice grammacat....


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

good job. Beautiful, love the color


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay i fixed it. here is the close up of the pattern....


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

First I want to thank you Grammacat for sharing this with us. It is the first time I have ever knitted something like this and I am excited at how it is turning out. I have a special baby that will be born in November to share this with. I have taken some WIP pics and when it is done will surely send a picture of the finished sweater. 
Once again. Thank you so very much for sharing this new knit concept with me for babies. I will use it over and over again. 

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

O how very beautiful, now I can't wait to see mine finished. thanks for sharing your pics, I am a little slow and didn't see this before I just sent mine off. I too want to say thank you for your encouraging words from the Lord sweet sister in Christ.


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

I like where you placed the ribbon, it's a nice look also.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

hjj - keep us updated on your knitting.... love the colour...


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much, I will keep the WIP pics coming, it's exciting to see it forming together. Just like our walk with the Lord, it's exciting to see where He leads us.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

grammacat said:


> Here is a picture of the baby sest


You are to kind and sweet to share this pattern, love the sweater... thank you for sharing, can't wait to get started...

Love this set, I noticed hat and booties...do you have the pattern for that you could share too...I love making matching sets...
:thumbup: 
thanks again
Cynthia


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay grammacat, anymore patterns to share for us to try :wink :wink


----------



## sullim02 (May 28, 2013)

do you have the pattern for the bonnett and booties


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous pattern - I have to make one(or ten) I have lots of beautiful self stripping and self patterning yarn but have not used as I like everything exactly the same which I find hard to achieve with these yarns - so now I can use it to make these. Thank you thank you thank you

Is there patterns for the rest of the set?


----------

